# Side Reins



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I prefer sliding side reins (vienna reins, double side reins, lauffer reins...).
edit: Eh, I figured I'd better add this...with the first configuration (where the reins attach to the surcingle between the front legs), there is more encouragement for the head to lower, so the horse works over the back. The second configuration (attachement on the side) encourages the horse to take contact with the bit: there is less "jiggle" from the reins.

Such as here...









Or (if you don't have a surcingle)


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't have a surcigle, but i could always get one. Do the sliding side reins have more give then the others? Can you ride in side reins, or is it only for lunging?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, the running reins do allow the horse a greater range of motion than the regular side reins. Plus, you can use plain old rope for running reins I just use a length of soft cotton cable rope, I guess about the gauge you would use for a clothesline...maybe a bit bigger.

And no, I wouldn't ride in side reins. I guess, in theory, you could...but I wouldn't


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you so much Sara. 

The rope idea is a lot better than buying a pair, especially if i dont use them much. I might get a surgical, or maybe I'll use my saddle if I can. But i think a surgical might be the better choice.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

No problem! There are a lot of different options when it comes to lunging...but I think the simpler, the better (and the more likely you are to use it!).


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have to agree with you. I liked the idea of the Pessoa training aid, but it seems like a lot of stuff to do. And i did a little bit of research on the sliding side reins and they seem like the best choice for my mare. I'm debating whether to use the rope or get myself a pair. I'm probably going to end up using the rope


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

My suggestion, for lunging. Just get some bungee cords and knot them and put clips on each end. They do the same thing for half the price. And if they break, you won't feel bad.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I have heard negative feedback as to all the elasticity in some side reins...the reins with the donuts being preferable to those with elastic....something to do the with horse messing around with all the give in the elastic.

Anyway, any accuracy to that?

My side reins are those with elastic. I like Sara's idea with the cord running through the bit and under the surcingle. I am going to try that.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You can definitely ride in side reins. I prefer the ones with donuts in them http://greenhawk.net/cgi-local/Soft...62.html?L+scstore+dtxm2287ff7ac47a+1201931663 but you can also ride in the German Martingale, which is like the sliding side reins, and does the same thing. Both keep the horse's head in position without much give, but in the right hands they are fine to use while teaching a horse to give to the rein and encourage a headset.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> Jazzy had a thread about the Pessoa Training system and i was looking into it, but I think i will be overwhelmed with it. So i was thinking about getting side reins, but never used them before. If i get them, I'll only use them like once a week or something. But i don't know what type to get, leather or elastic. I'm leaning towards elastic because it seems more forgiving than leather, but i have no idea. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thank You!


trust me im overwhelmed when i look at the instructions as well but im sure between me and all the other people around i should be able to figure it out 

as a prelude to the pessoa i started lunging today with side reins. my opinion id that they dont need to be fancy . the ones i used were borrowed from a friend and i think they are about 15 years old lol they are made of what looks like synthetic material and have very little give in them. they seemed to act just like my hands would when holding the reins by creating a form of wall if they pull against it. i was thinking while lunging that you could even attach reins to your saddle to create side reins in a pinch.

ive also heard that the elastic reins give too much give and the horse can pull against them quite easily.

once i get the pessoa going i will take detailed pictures on how i set it up. that may help anyone interested in getting the system but are overwhelmed by it all


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I read that too Jazzy, about the elastic ones. And i also read that the donut one can annoy a horse at the trot and canter. I definately like Sara's idea, and the german martingale. Just got to find out how i'm doing it all.


----------



## tayahswirl (Jan 23, 2008)

Side reins work also; but I've read alot of posts/replys on how confusing the pessoa is? I've found it very easy to use, but I just use my trainers so its all set up, so we just adjust it to each horse...but still, it's actually very easy to understand once you get the hang of it; but don't over use it...

I've used side reins before; & i like the leather ones with donuts on them. I"ve never used the elastic ones, so I don't know how those work. But my old trainer had nylon [like the halter material, but thinner] ones with donuts, & i personally didn't like those that much. But thats just my opinion. But side reins can be as dangerous as the pessoa system if not used correctly. & they don't help the hind quarters engage more, its works more on getting a headset, while the pessoa works on the entire top-line, headset, and engaging the hindquarters.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

from what I've read online, the sliding side reins to help with the top line, and help the horse relax too. I did like the pessoa, but it doesn't come with the surgical or the lunge caveson, which means I'd have to buy that. I did find this balace complete training system at doversaddlery.com

http://www.doversaddlery.com/balance-complete-training-system/p/X1-30141/cn/109/

but i don't know what will be best for my horse. I don't know how she'll act with something on her rump. Any ideas what to do?


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

tim said:


> My suggestion, for lunging. Just get some bungee cords and knot them and put clips on each end. They do the same thing for half the price. And if they break, you won't feel bad.


I'd still reccommend them. If you do try it though, get the solid black rubber kind, the others are too easy to stretch.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

its a good suggestion. Thanks Tim!


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

This is just my two cents worth.............I like the donut kind too. I just bought a pair off ebay and they were less than $20 shipped. I couldn't find them locally for under $25-30. I've gotten alot of good deals on tack on ebay recently, both new and used. You just need to know what you're looking for.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thats so very true about knowing what you're looking for. I found what i will be needing on doversaddlery.com The only bad thing is that the sliding side reins are out of stock til the 18th. But i know i wont be lunging her until it is de-iced (even though there's an indoor ring, policy is no lunging... its horse poo if you ask me) So i might go with them, or find what i need somewhere else... ebay's looking like a great option. Thanks Bucky!


----------



## tayahswirl (Jan 23, 2008)

why can't you lunge in the indoor?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thats just a policy at the place where i board. There's a sign before the indoor ring that says no lunging or loose horses in the arena.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Today i ordered Vienna Lunge reins, a caveson, and a surcingle (i didn't realize i was spelling it wrong BEFORE i went looking for them lol) And i should have everything in about a week or so. I'm pretty excited!


----------



## EquiSoup (Dec 20, 2007)

Good luck with it. I'd get some help the first time you use it. Put it on the loosest setting. Do some research. I always worry about people trying new training aids without the help of a trainer. Just be careful! 
I'm sure you will. 

I hate the idea of bungee cords...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> Good luck with it. I'd get some help the first time you use it. Put it on the loosest setting. Do some research. I always worry about people trying new training aids without the help of a trainer. Just be careful!
> I'm sure you will.


Don't worry EquiSoup, I'm going to get as much research as I can on this, and even bring a little print out so I know how they work when I'm there. I'm probably going to try them on her in her stall, just so i can get an idea of how they work. I'm not going to attach them, just like see how they go through the bit and where and what I'll attach everything too. 

I also like trying stuff on her in her stall before we actually go out and do it, that way she'll know what it is, and I'll know how they go on.

I am going to lunge her with the surcingle and caveson and couple of times before i lunge her with the side reins, so she's comfortable with the new gear. 

I also plan on going to youtube and looking it up too. 

I rather wait until I'm confident in what I'm doing, before i use it on my horse, Other than Parelli.



> I hate the idea of bungee cords...


I guess if I were on a really tight budget I'd do that, but I'd probably go to rope of some sort before trying the bungee cords. And i didn't want the typical side reins, I wanted one that, from what i read, was the best side rein choice.


----------



## EquiSoup (Dec 20, 2007)

Good. You are one of the sane ones!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> Good. You are one of the sane ones!! Very Happy


lol :lol: Thanks Equisoup!

Its just the right thing to do for me. I've never used this stuff, but i'm not going to go into something that i know nothing about, and risk, not only my safety but my horse's as well. 

I rather wait weeks, months, or years, until i have good knowledge about it then just jump into it.


----------

